# Timed exams/essays?



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone have tips for completing an exam or essay in a short, alloted period of time? I had my first history test this week for a class called Western Tradition I. I was really nervous because this is the only college-level class I'm paying for, and it will end up on my transcript regardless of how well I do. The day of the test, I was sick, so I emailed the teacher and arranged to take it another day. It turned out to be 6 essay questions to complete in 40 minutes!! What?!

I was working on it during the class, and I got less than half way done. Luckily, the teacher let me come back for another 40 minutes since I had to take it during a class lecture. I barely finished, and got a 93%, which I am very happy with since the highest grade was a 95%. The only comment was "Great job Sarah, quicker next time". I'm really worried for the next test because I was scribling so fast, I thought I might burn a hole in the paper. Is there some secret to writing an outrageously long test/essay in a short period of time?


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

If you typically take care over how you write, learn to relax a bit during an exam. As long as your writing is legible, don't worry about how neat it is, just concentrate on getting your answer down on the paper. 

However I have to say that 6 "essay" questions in 40 minutes sounds like a ridiculous format for an exam! How long are they expecting each answer to be? Including some reading time you only have 5-6 minutes per question so I don't see how they can expect more than about half a page for each one.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I would challenge their system if possible. It does not accommodate different types of learning style or personality. It's been found that, generally, timed tests are biased against the introverted and anxious; the tighter the constraint, the larger this effect. However, anyone would find the exam you mentioned unreasonable. If you have an official diagnosis of an anxiety condition, this will add weight to any argument for accommodation.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The only advice I can give is just practise, practise, practise.

This as well:


rincewind said:


> If you typically take care over how you write, learn to relax a bit during an exam. As long as your writing is legible, don't worry about how neat it is, just concentrate on getting your answer down on the paper.


Perhaps you could try streamlining your writing.

I have a similar problem and essay questions have always been my weakest point. My problem is not quantity (I can write quite fast and it'll be _just_ about legible) but rather, not knowing what to write in response to the command word (evaluate, describe, comment etc), not knowing how to start (that's the big one) and also, not knowing how much to write and _what_ to write that is revelant so I end up purposely limiting what to write.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't really want to bring my anxiety front and center as an excuse, but if my grade suffers, I guess I'll have to. 6 questions in 40 minutes is insane to begin with, let alone for a person with anxiety.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Try outlining your essays before starting on them. It might seem like this would waste time, but it'll actually keep you on a set idea and make the essay much quicker to write. My main problem is that I'll start on a topic, and waste time on extraneous information that just happens to interest me and I think might be relevant. But it rarely is, and it can always be taken out with little effect on the essay itself.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Unfortunately, there really is no secret. I was an English major, so I did my fair share of timed written essays. My right hand always felt like it was going to fall off! Just answer the questions as best as you can, and don't linger. Your professors can't expect perfect writing and grammar when you're under the gun like that.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I went through the same problem two days ago. I'm not the best writer, let alone being timed on my writing. I rather type the essay or do my essay at home, but it is required for all college students to take this exam at my school. On the test, my heart was pounding like crazy and I could not focus. I tried to write an outline, but I felt like it was going to waste time. I just told myself to write and write and write. Honestly, I don't think I did too well. I don't even think I answered the question clearly. Now Im worrying that I failed the test. There's nothing I can do now.Oh well.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Just answer the question directly. Don't try to embellish or add any useless information. Just answer what the question asks, and if you have time at the end, add more to your answer.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> It turned out to be 6 essay questions to complete in 40 minutes!! What?!


The test format sounds completely ridiculous. Were you expected to write full essays for each question? I do not believe it would be humanly possible. I recently sat a 3 hour exam in which I had to write 4 essays, and I barely managed it. I was writing constantly, I ran out of time to read through all of my answers, and my arm felt like it was going to fall off by the end. I would question your teacher on the assessment format, it is completely unfair. But hey, you got 93%! Well done. I don't know how you managed it.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> The test format sounds completely ridiculous. Were you expected to write full essays for each question? I do not believe it would be humanly possible. I recently sat a 3 hour exam in which I had to write 4 essays, and I barely managed it. I was writing constantly, I ran out of time to read through all of my answers, and my arm felt like it was going to fall off by the end. I would question your teacher on the assessment format, it is completely unfair. But hey, you got 93%! Well done. I don't know how you managed it.


Not a full essay, but definitely longer than short answer questions. Mine were about 3/4 of a handwritten page. Thanks, I don't know how I pulled it off either! I'm trying to show the teacher I'm really serious about the class through other assaignments and discussions in case my tests come out less than stellar. Wednesday, I have a presentation on the Western Schism. Of course it makes me nervous, but luckily, since it's a group project, I won't have to do all the talking!


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

polythene said:


> Relaxing is a huge factor, though there are some people who just can't seem to relax enough to function during an exam... the kind that 'blank out' even though they know the information. It doesn't sound like you have this problem, though, which is good. I think the main thing is to know your information inside-out, so you don't spend a lot of time 'organizing' it during the exam. Most of the time a teacher will deliver possible prompts before a test, so answer those and make brief outlines. All you need is bullet-point type material in your head, and you can quickly flesh it out during the actual exam.


I don't seem to have the problem with blanking out during must exams, except math. I can do the same type of problem 20 times and still forget it during the test.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

this is what works for me, for not essay related:

go through the test and only answer the questions you know for sure, and leave the ones you dont know blank. then start back from the beginning and start answering the questions you left blank, and keep doing that as long as you have time to complete the test. im more likely to make a decision on the ones im iffy about more decisively since you start running out of time...plus you're tired of taking the test

I kind of suck at essay questions, but it might help to do a quick outline before you start. dont have any really helpful advice for that though


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds a bit like the tests I'm required to sit for maths. The questions we get are essay questions if you ask me! (but instead of words we use numbers and notations lol). Though we only get 7 or 8 questions to do in 90 minutes. Most questions take at least a page of workings, on which you are marked.... one little mistake at the beginning, and the rest of the question is worthless. Ugh! I always have to check all of my workings, and my final answer in order to see if they look alright - that takes so much valuable time... I think it's more logical to make maths tests multiple choice (the last multiple choice test I sat was at least 5 years ago!). Yes, I think your workings should be marked, but if you get the final answer correct you should at least be able to rest your mind instead of stressing out about it.


----------

